# worst movie ever



## Davess (Jun 8, 2009)

what your ever most hated movie? 
FOR ME ITS 
saw 1-5 they aren't scary at all

Rules.

1. no bashful comments on other peoples movies.

2. no adult movies. pervert.

people who have already broke these rules:
granville


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 8, 2009)

batman begins + all the harry potters. sooooooooooooooooooooo boring!


----------



## soulfire (Jun 8, 2009)

does anime movie's count ?

if it does the latest naruto movie bonds was so crappy


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 8, 2009)

We watched Pride and Prejudice in school and I found it terribly boring.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 8, 2009)

Demolition Man, Donnie Darko, Fight Club, All Tim Burton

and there's more
can't think right now


----------



## personager (Jun 8, 2009)

"Thirteen" (that's the movie's name)


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not even kidding when I say this: Spiderman 3. That literally was the worst movie I ever saw. There was no redeeming quality for it. All the actors just pissed me off. I can't believe I was excited for that movie.


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 8, 2009)

Crash. I found it to be trite & predictable and certainly not worthy of Best Pic.


----------



## stonefry (Jun 9, 2009)

Ultraviolet! Beat that one!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2009)

Worst film, given I make a habit of watching films everyone else says is bad this might be a hard one. Personally if a film is bad then that is one thing but if a film had potential for whatever reasons and it is still bad then it is even worse.

I am going with lord of the rings, I love fantasy TV/films/games/books but they bored the snot out of me. I watched them again (directors cut no less) a few months back and nothing had changed.

@dinofan01 you had better hope acegunman does not come along.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 9, 2009)

Forest Gump II



(The Curious Case of Benjamin Button)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 9, 2009)

"Becoming Jane".

But then again, I deeply loathe Jane Austen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> Forest Gump II
> 
> 
> 
> (The Curious Case of Benjamin Button)


When I red about the movie, I really thought it'll be good, but I really haven't seen more boring, annoying and longer/full of bad acting, movie..

And I have watched a lot of bad movies, just can't remember any at the moment!


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2009)

What the hell are so many DECENT movies doing in here? I don't mean to bash anyone's opinions (it's ok if you didn't like a well loved movie) but to hate a lot of these you either (1) have really really high expectations, or (2) haven't seen many truly horrid movies.

I have a few that I could list that I don't think anyone would like-

- journey to the center of the earth 1993 TV version
- The Wild (disney's madagascar ripoff)
- Dragonball Evolution
- Inspector Gadget (no not the kickass TV series, I mean the live action movie)
- Inspector Gadget 2 (wow, just wow. They made a sequel to an already bad movie)
- Almost any Disney animated sequel excluding Pixar works and surprisingly, Aladdin movies
- The Haunted Mansion

Wow, lots of Disney on that list. I'll go on the record by saying that I fucking love Disney. When I say that, I mean classic Disney. The Disney channel from the mid-90's or before and the original animated movies. Pixar is great too. But lately, they are hit or miss. A lot of the new live action stuff stinks and the Disney channel should not even be called the Disney channel anymore since I find it insulting to Mr Disney's memory. Pirates of the Caribbean is awesome though. And I personally like National Treasure.


----------



## supermodchips (Jun 9, 2009)

Tommy. Worst. Film. Ever. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_%28film%29

Followed closely by "The Super Mario Brothers"


----------



## drizzt8886 (Jun 9, 2009)

Apparently none of you have heard of the movie mega shark vs giant octopus.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> What the hell are so many DECENT movies doing in here? I don't mean to bash anyone's opinions (it's ok if you didn't like a well loved movie) but to hate a lot of these you either (1) have really really high expectations, or (2) haven't seen many truly horrid movies.



... *we *are listing what *we *think are the worst movies *we *saw. You *are *bashing  dissing our opinions. Besides, it's not that you said something like "Manos", which is considered to be one, if not the, worst movie ever


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already said I wasn't bashing your opinion. There's no need to be so defensive or harassing about it. It's just that most of the movies listed won a ton of awards and are loved by many people. I agree with a lot of your opinions, but like I said, you can't have seen many truly terrible ones if you list some like Batman Begins or Pride and Prejudice. I am NOT dissing or bashing your opinion, so you can just get that out of your head. You just must not have seen some of the absolute worst movies ever made. You're lucky too. No one would want to. I've seen some truly horrid ones that no one in their sane mind would like.

I wanted to clarify that I agree with a lot of the opinions here. I find Batman Begins overrated, Spiderman 3 to be uncomfortable to watch, and Benjamin Button to have the worst attempt at a southern accent I've ever heard. I don't consider these movies the worst ever, but I can see why people would diss them and I agree with the opinions behind the dissing.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> The Guardian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen _Forrest Gump_ so many times, that when I first saw Benjamin Button I was filled with rage over the obvious and complete plagiarism.  It was only later that I learned both screenplays were written by the same person.  I am still pissed though, BB was riddled with uninspired boring performances and I can connect just about every scene/scenario with a corresponding Gump scene/scenario it was ripped off from.  I'm going to use the rest of this post to further rant about "the best movies of 2008"  _The Reader_ ugh soooo slow i did enjoy the gratuitous nudity however.  _Slumdog Millionaire_ one of the MOST overrated piles of crap it in no way deserves to go down in history as the "Best Picture" of 2008.  The best movie of 2008 was probably _The Wrestler_ or _The Dark Knight_.


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> It's just that most of the movies listed won a ton of awards and are loved by many people.


And?  Any big-budget shat is guaranteed to win a "tonne" of awards, and also guaranteed to be dire.

The general population seem to like almost anything that is heavily advertised at them - it doesn't mean a movie is good.


Oh, and any of the star wars movies are easily some of the worst, most boring dirge ever.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmm

IMO, I can't see 'The Lord of the Rings' it was that boring!

The Spirit; don't ask that had no plot to be it simply!


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2009)

In this case then, I guess I can express my own opinion of a movie I recently saw that I just didn't like much. Star Trek. I am a big fan of the original series (THE original series) and I went in with high hopes for the movie just made. What I came away with was less than pleased. Certainly not the worst movie I've EVER seen, but the worst recent movie I've seen. The supporting cast was good (Scotty, Sulu, and all the minor ones I though really good), but I didn't like the two stars- Kirk and Spock. Spock is my favorite character in the original series, but I didn't like how they gave him too much human-like emotions.

I might watch it again when I have the time and with lower expectations, but I came out displeased. I'm not a trekkie or some person like that, but I'm enough of a fan of the original story to be able to say I didn't like what they did to it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2009)

Everything with Barbie.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 9, 2009)

Shark Attack 3, and heres an example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nzd0R_OeOc...feature=related


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> In this case then, I guess I can express my own opinion of a movie I recently saw that I just didn't like much. Star Trek. I am a big fan of the original series (THE original series) and I went in with high hopes for the movie just made. What I came away with was less than pleased. Certainly not the worst movie I've EVER seen, but the worst recent movie I've seen. The supporting cast was good (Scotty, Sulu, and all the minor ones I though really good), but I didn't like the two stars- Kirk and Spock. Spock is my favorite character in the original series, but I didn't like how they gave him too much human-like emotions.
> 
> I might watch it again when I have the time and with lower expectations, but I came out displeased. I'm not a trekkie or some person like that, but I'm enough of a fan of the original story to be able to say I didn't like what they did to it.



I was going to respond to this, but then i realized that arguing over _Star Trek_ on an internet forum would be the low point of my existence.


----------



## granville (Jun 9, 2009)

You still responded though, which means you have SOMETHING to say. And you took the time to quote me. Why not go ahead and get whatever you like out. I'm actually pretty curious as to what you have to say. Something positive and non-trollish I hope. If you had a problem with my dislike of that movie, remember all the other things posted in this thread. This thread is about personal opinions, not the bashing of other opinions. I plan on rewatching the movie sometime to see if it grows on me more. I find movies do that. Lemony Snicket is an example.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2009)

Repo: The Genetic Opera

What a piece of crap movie.


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I agree with a lot of your opinions, but like I said, you can't have seen many truly terrible ones if you list some like Batman Begins or Pride and Prejudice. I am NOT dissing or bashing your opinion, so you can just get that out of your head. You just must not have seen some of the absolute worst movies ever made. You're lucky too. No one would want to. I've seen some truly horrid ones that no one in their sane mind would like.




The reason i haven't seen real bad movies is , because I normally read up on movies and then watch them. But as you might understand i was forced to watch pride & prejudice in school and it just didn't interrest me at all and so was totally boring to me. I didn't rate it for the acting or anything it's just a film that I couldn't be less interrested in. 
I just imagined another terrible film. The Hulk movie. I hope i won't get bashed for that opinion again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

Phenomenon. What a horrid, partial-birth abortion of a movie. Saw it in the theater years back and has completely destroyed any enjoyment i COULD have had from John Travolta from that point on.

What a travesty.

EDIT: OH! I just remembered one that BEATS Phenomenon for "Worst Movie Ever." An American Haunting. That movie took a puppy, force-fed it Clorox through a funnel, smashed it with a mallet, put it in a birthday package with a pretty bow, handed it to an orphan, but just before ACTUALLY giving it to the child, throwing it onto the freeway to be smashed. And they put it on film. Yes, THAT is how i feel about An American Haunting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Disaster Move.  Borning, unfunny and just plain shite.


----------



## Giangsta (Jun 9, 2009)

The korean film, The Host....wow, just wow....that movie sucked major balls


----------



## Individual (Jun 9, 2009)

Off the top of my head, Batman & Robin.  Just remembering this movie and Mr. Freeze's puns makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Disaster Move.  Borning, unfunny and just plain shite.



In all fairness, has there been a good spoof movie since Not Another Teen Movie? And prior to that... what... Naked Gun 2 1/2, and maybe Hot Shots 2?
Naked Gun, Hot Shots and the Airplane! films were GOOD spoofs. Anything with "Movie" in the title (sans the aforementioned Teen Movie, because, for some odd reason, i enjoy the hell out of that one) is NOT going to be a good spoof movie. Just a thought


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty easily entertained though, I didn't mind Scary Movie, Mett The Spartans and even Epic Movie made me laugh a couple of times but Disaster Movie didn't even get a chuckle.  Admittedly none of them are as good as Airplane, Teen Movie, Hot Shots, Naked Gun and High Anxiety but they weren't absolute pils of steaming pooh like Disaster Movie.  Like I say though, I'm pretty easily entertained by films.  There's alot of stuff people find complete shite and there's still things about them I found pretty good.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm pretty easily entertained though, I didn't mind Scary Movie, Mett The Spartans and even Epic Movie made me laugh a couple of times but Disaster Movie didn't even get a chuckle.  Admittedly none of them are as good as Airplane, Teen Movie, Hot Shots, Naked Gun and High Anxiety but they weren't absolute pils of steaming pooh like Disaster Movie.  Like I say though, I'm pretty easily entertained by films.  There's alot of stuff people find complete shite and there's still things about them I found pretty good.



Well, to be honest, i haven't watched any of the newer spoof movies. Superhero, Disaster, Epic, Date... they all look like complete rubbish. As well, Meet The Spartans... fuck me running. The adverts for that film turned me off so hardcore that i had an innie-hardon! Seriously though, when a commercial has to yell the punchlines of a joke in order to be funny... that is NOT my thing. "What is that doing?!" "Its... TRANSFORMing!!!" OHHHHHH! Ok, i get that joke! THEY SAID THE FUCKING MOVIE TITLE FOR WHAT THEY'RE REFERENCING!

Whew... sorry, that shit gets me worked up. Its the dumbing down of society, IMO. I mean, don't get me wrong, i'm not holding it against anyone for liking it, its just irritating, is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend said it best, upon first seeing the preview for Meet The Spartans. "It looks like something coughed up from a bad bong rip." And i couldn't agree more. ...cept my post-hit coughing fits usually include a bit more humor.

>_>


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 9, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Worst film, given I make a habit of watching films everyone else says is bad this might be a hard one. Personally if a film is bad then that is one thing but if a film had potential for whatever reasons and it is still bad then it is even worse.
> 
> I am going with lord of the rings, I love fantasy TV/films/games/books but they bored the snot out of me. I watched them again (directors cut no less) a few months back and nothing had changed.




Great choice. LOTR was very pretty eye candy but was otherwise super boring. Randal was right; it's 3 boring movies of people walking to a f*cking volcano....


Reconsidering my original choice of Crash, I think Matrix 2 & 3 were more of a wasted opportunity and  a bigger letdown and are thus worse movies than Crash.
Debatable if Matrix 2 & 3 are worse than LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 9, 2009)

Lake Placid 2

My friend's wife has a penchant for B movies.
She made us watch this one.
My friend and I got drunk and made fun of it MST3K style.

....it wasn't very difficult to improve on their script.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2009)

Last night I Googled, "What is the goriest movie ever made?" The consensus was a movie called Braindead (A.K.A. "Dead Alive" in America), so I proceeded to "find" this movie and watched it.   I don't know, it was pretty gory alright, but it was one of the hokiest pieces of stupidity I've ever seen.  If THAT was the goriest movie ever, then I have no faith in gory movies anymore. I can't believe people thought it was anything besides just lame.  I swear I've seen gorier movies than that before....at least the stories were creepy as well as gory, not just ridiculous like this movie was.

So anyway, that was the worst movie I've seen recently.


As for the WORST movie I ever saw.....I don't know what the name of it was, and I saw it many, many years ago (like 30 or so years ago), but it was TERRIBLE, in the most hilarious way. It was an old space movie and it was cheesier than a cheddar factory.  Here's the rub:

The stars were yellow, red, blue, green, etc.  Two opposing sides were fighting in space.  People in gladiator costumes climbed into missiles and got fired through the windows of the opposing ships. Once on the enemy's ship they would jump out of the missiles and start fighting the enemy with swords.  No lasers or even guns, freakin' swords.  No consideration for the broken windows they just blasted through in the vacuum of space.  It was a riot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since I saw that movie all those years ago, I've been trying to find out what that movie was so I could watch it again to laugh at it.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 9, 2009)

Teenage Catgirls in Heat

I like a good "bad" movie, but I can honestly say I've never EVER enjoyed a Troma production, including Toxic Avenger.
This one though, was utterly laborious. I really felt I had wasted part of my life after watching it.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Disaster Move.  Borning, unfunny and just plain shite.



That's really like most parody movies nowadays.


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 9, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution is easily the worst movie I've seen


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution was that terrible?!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 9, 2009)

Epic Movie is easily the most unfunny and by far the worst film I've ever watched.


----------



## dslabuser (Jun 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> - The Wild (disney's madagascar ripoff)



Madagascar was the rip off not The Wild. The Wild was in production before Madagascar.

Shark Tale and Madagascar should be added to the list of worst ever.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 9, 2009)

Constantine, it bored the shit out of me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Last night I Googled, "What is the goriest movie ever made?" The consensus was a movie called Braindead (A.K.A. "Dead Alive" in America), so I proceeded to "find" this movie and watched it.   I don't know, it was pretty gory alright, but it was one of the hokiest pieces of stupidity I've ever seen.  If THAT was the goriest movie ever, then I have no faith in gory movies anymore. I can't believe people thought it was anything besides just lame.  I swear I've seen gorier movies than that before....at least the stories were creepy as well as gory, not just ridiculous like this movie was.








Braindead, the trash classic....it's a cult movie, just like Evil Dead.....it is supposed to be like that, and really......YOu have to have something inside of you to appreciate such movies! I love Braindead, and those type of movies.....


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 9, 2009)

"Crank" is fucking awful but I was skipping through the movie channels yesterday and caught a glimpse of "Meet The Spartans" and my eyes and brain wanted to vomit from the atrocity I saw.

I'm with Toni on Brain Dead/Dead Alive.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 9, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @dinofan01 you had better hope acegunman does not come along.


I'm guessing Ace likes Spiderman? I mean the first one was good. Second...meh. The third literally put me to sleep. I never fall asleep during movies. And can the fight about people's choice for worst movie stop. Its our decision not yours or anyone elses.


----------



## mewcuss (Jun 10, 2009)

I prefferred Bad Taste to Brain Dead but I really didn't like Meet the Feebles at the time.

Some of the worst films for me have to be Twister(1996) (zzzzzfest), Blair Witch Project 2 (one was poor but two sent me into a three year coma) and Street Fighter: The Movie (JeanClaudeVanDamme as the main character Guile!!!). I hear Dragonball Evolution is the new Street Fighter, they should just leave it to the anime.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 10, 2009)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Constantine, it bored the shit out of me


my god i know what you mean

other horrible movies:
shark attack 3
super mario bros
the wizard
street fighter movies
mortal kombat movies
moonwalker

etc etc


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 10, 2009)

Super Mario Bros is an awesome movie!


----------



## granville (Jun 10, 2009)

Part of me actually enjoyed the stupidity and blatant disregard to the source material of SMB the movie. But that is only part of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be another thread of movies most people hate but members  here like.


----------



## Paulieo (Jun 10, 2009)

I absolutely hated Disaster Movie! I had to stop watching it. Teeth is a crappy/funny cos its crappy movie.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 10, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Part of me actually enjoyed the stupidity and blatant disregard to the source material of SMB the movie. But that is only part of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I actually liked the Super Mario Movie when I was a kid. Just seeing mario and yoshi on the tv was good enough for me. I thought it was hilarious when the koopas (or were they called goombas in the movie?) started dancing and singing in the elevator. Looking back I realize how crappy it is but I still hae fond feelings for it.


----------



## Sefi (Jun 10, 2009)

Hudson Hawk, Howard the Duck, S.Darko a Donnie Darko Tale (loved Donnie Darko, but this is the worst sequel I've ever seen in my life), and a bunch of other movies that are blocked from memory at the moment.


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 10, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Dragonball Evolution was that terrible?!


It completely fucked up the Dragonball plot, it had horrible actors, and they even pronounced gohan wrong!


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 11, 2009)

I think some people don't get that _Super Mario Brothers_ is meant to be a parody of itself, like _Galaxy Quest_ and the new _Land of the Lost_.  I can see how if you are expecting something serious, you would be seriously disappointed.  I don't think they could have done much better, it's an enjoyable stupid movie based on an equally enjoyable stupid game.  However, an animated version would be very interesting.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2009)

I enjoyed Mario Bros stupidity too, but it was terrible and most people don't even enjoy it at all. It wasn't the parody bits that were annoying to everyone, it was the blatant disregard to the source material. They went out of their way to make NONE of the characters look like their real selves. Only Mario looked similar to his game version.

This image is a perfect example of the entire deal-


----------



## dewback (Jun 11, 2009)

Iron Eagle 2
Borat


----------



## NightKry (Jun 11, 2009)

Twilight...

Dear god. The book was already horrible, I did not think it was possible to sink below such levels of stupidity. I was forced to watch it at my friend's sleepover... =_+= *is scarred for life*


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> A lot of the new live action stuff stinks and the Disney channel should not even be called the Disney channel anymore since I find it insulting to Mr Disney's memory.


I totally agree.
Would Walt Disney create a live-action musical about high school?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 11, 2009)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Hudson Hawk, Howard the Duck, S.Darko a Donnie Darko Tale (loved Donnie Darko, but this is the worst sequel I've ever seen in my life), and a bunch of other movies that are blocked from memory at the moment.



It really hurts that Hudson Hawk is on that list. That is one of the greatest (classicest?) movies ever made.
They time their heists by sing. BY SINGING!!! How can that be bad!
"Would you want to swing on a star... carry moon beams home in a jar... you could be better off than you are... or would you rather be a pig."

Damnit. Gotta watch that tonight now.

(it's not a good movie by any standards... and i understand why people don't like it... it just so happens that it's one of my favorite movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 11, 2009)

stonefry said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet! Beat that one!


it's not a great movie by any stretch of the imagination, but I actually consider ultraviolet a guilty pleasure (although, it's definately got something to do with milla jovovich kicking ass while bending and stretching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there have been far worse movies in my opinion, like gigli (which had a crap story, crap acting and no redeaming value whatsoever)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't forget that Sly Stallone classic Over the Top


----------



## WildWon (Jun 11, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You can't forget that Sly Stallone classic Over the Top



I shall see you one shitty Over The Top, and raise you one shittier Stop Or My Mom Will Shoot.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jun 11, 2009)

Crank High Voltage was pretty bad film. I also hated most of the recent crappy films that mocked fun of blockbusters like epic movie,meet the spartans etc but disaster movie was too much crap. I cant remember most of the films but there were sure many movies which were boring as hell like most of texas chainsaw sequels or friday the 13th sequels. Passengers that i recently watched was just plain mental torture except Anne Hathway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 12, 2009)

AVP-R
Omg seriously....
AVP1 was awesome, but this movie completely fucked up the franchise...


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Super Mario Brothers - The Live Action Movie
Worst movie ever, but daisy girl was smokin hot though, lucky ass luigi! eh! jingbada! abadaba bupi?!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 12, 2009)

This movie called "Dark Water".  Whats so scary about leaks??


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 12, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> This movie called "Dark Water".  Whats so scary about leaks??


and "grudge" what the fuck japanese shit


----------



## funem (Jun 12, 2009)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot....

Seriously nothing else even compares to how bad this is...... 






Never seen a positive comment about this film other than "Thank G-d its finished"


----------



## Trolly (Jun 12, 2009)

The death of Mr. Lazarescu
I will pay you if manage to sit through this, it was the most boring and depressing thing I'd ever watched, sorta close to torture.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

harry potter, all of them, I don't understand what's so cool about them?


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

harry potter, all of them, I don't understand what's so cool about them?

*Posts merged*

Sorry

*Posts merged*



			
				ENDscape said:
			
		

> This movie called "Dark Water".  Whats so scary about leaks??


Yeah, that wasnt even scary


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)

Harry Potter is a pretty cool guy, eh doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> Harry Potter is a pretty cool guy, eh doesnt afraid of anything


LOL


----------



## Wiinie (Jun 12, 2009)

For me the worst movie of all time, is " In the bedroom" 2001. This movies has no arc.
I think the second is the movie CHOKE. 
none of these are porn by the way, i know the name sounds dirty


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 12, 2009)

Super Babies 2. Don't ever go babysitting.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)

Wiinie said:
			
		

> For me the worst movie of all time, is " In the bedroom" 2001. This movies has no arc.
> I think the second is the movie CHOKE.
> none of these are porn by the way, i know the name sounds dirty




_Choke_ was excellent.


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 12, 2009)

Although I haven't bothered to stain my eyes with this filth, I have to say it's got to be "The Hottie and the Notty." Needless to say, I bet Paris Hilton did a better job as an actress in her sex videos than she did in this pathetic excuse for a movie.


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know she was pretty convincing in those other movies, and in my expert opinion she showed real talent and dedication to her craft!


----------

